# Aquaneat Plant light and Finnex 24/7 Par Readings



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I decided to take some par readings with my Seneye Monitor of my old Aquaneat Plant light 48". This was the original plant light that I bought for my aquarium before I knew much about plants and was quickly replaced with the Finnex Planted plus 24/7. So when I first got the Finnex 24/7 I was running low tech and did not need substantial par. My tank is 60 gallons at 24" high so a pretty deep tank. As we all know par drops off substantially the further down you go and further offset it is. Well The finnex 24/7 by itself is good do not get me wrong but most lights at that debth will struggle without adding a second light. Well since going co2 I noticed some dead spots especially at furthest points in the tank. I could also tell with certain plants way in the corner they would struggle to get light and it would show. I also think this attributed to some brown spot algae on the front of glass and in corners only. Well long story short I decided to add the aquaneat as a second light as I know I just need a little light to be honest. Well suprisingly the Aquaneat actually delivers pretty good par especially at 21" from light to substrate. I would not of thought this cheapo $50 light would have the par strength it has. So lets get to it and I will show the results. The Seneye Monitor was sitting in the very front sitting about 1" by 1" from very front left corner. This was to measure the furthest plant away from possible light.

Aquaneat sits above tank 1" lower than the finnex sits. So Aquaneat light to substrate is 21". Finnex light to substrate is 22"

The Aquaneat light is a "AQUANEAT Aquarium LED Light Plant Marine Multi-Color Full Spectrum"

So first reading is:
Finnex 24/7 22" debth(light to substrate) 5" offset(Max Light Setting)









Second reading is:
Aquaneat only 1" inch offset 21" inch deep(Light to substrate)









Third reading is:
Finnex 24/7 and Aquaneat average 21.5" deep(aquaneat 21" finnex 22") Would guess about 5" offset due to aquaneat being much closer offset wise compared to finnex since aquaneat sitting in front and finnex sitting in back.(Light to substrate)










I must say that I am quite impressed with the $50 aquaneat and feel that I should have more than enough light now. Time, plant growth and algae or lack thereof will tell of course.

Disclaimer. I am not saying the Aquaneat is a great light and would not recommend it especially as a single light source. However in my case I already had and it happened to work for what I needed as a second light. I would easily rather spend the $50 on a beamswork as a second light if I did not already have this one.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

which aquaneat fixture is this?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Kampo said:


> which aquaneat fixture is this?


AQUANEAT Aquarium LED Light Plant Marine Multi-Color Full Spectrum
https://www.amazon.com/AQUANEAT-Aqu...F8&qid=1492053795&sr=1-2&keywords=aquaneat+48

I would not recommend this if it is your only plant light. But as a second light it works like in my case having a deep tank it gives me what I need to fill in the dead spots and up the par a bit.


----------

